# China Glaze Awakening Collection 2010 (Halloween)



## Bec688 (Jul 17, 2010)

Mummy May I?





Zombie Zest





Ick-A-Bod-Y


source

No release date as of yet, though September seems to be rumour at the moment. Will update when I know


----------



## lolaB (Jul 17, 2010)

Ick-A-Bod-Y is gorgeous. I want it! I like Zombie Zest too.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 17, 2010)

Is that what they look without a base on?


----------



## lolaB (Jul 17, 2010)

Those aren't over black. ^_^ /emoticons/[email protected] 2x" width="20" height="20" /> Reading Scrangie's review, they seem really nice and dense on their own.


----------



## emily_3383 (Jul 17, 2010)

Wow in that case they are pretty nice!


----------



## Dalylah (Jul 31, 2010)

I actually really like all 3. I neeeeed that purple hehe


----------



## magosienne (Aug 30, 2010)

Ding dong ! They're available at Transdesign, and i think i'm gonna get Zombie zest (that's for sure !) and Mummy may I, i'm not sure yet. I don't like the orange, although it does look really good.


----------

